# Astro a40/a50 vs Beyerdynamix MMX300



## Azzryal (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir bald mal ein neues Headset zulegen, so im Preisrahmen von 300€.
Es wird nur am PC genutzt, und hauptsächlich für Ego-Shooter genutzt. Filme und Musik werden jedoch auch nicht wenig damit angesehen/gehört.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand eines der beiden ans Herz legen, oder auch ein anderes für um die 300€?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. Dezember 2012)

Muss es unbedingt ein Headset sein, oder kann es auch eine Kombination aus KH und Mikro sein? 
Was hast du denn für eine Soundkarte?

Um deine Frage direkt zu beantworten: Wenn du 300 Tacken übrig hast und unbedingt ein Headset haben möchtest kauf das Beyerdynamic (kommt natürlich auf die Soundkarte an, ob sich die Anschaffung überhaupt lohnt ).


----------



## Azzryal (29. Dezember 2012)

mein aktuelles Headset hat eine externe Soundkarte, deshalb habe ich derzeit gar keine montiert.
Es würde aber eine aus dem Hause Asus für +/- 100€ mitbestellt werden.

Ein Headset muss es nicht sein, hauptsache der Klang ist super


----------



## Verminaard (29. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend, 

meine Empfehlung und auch Empfehlungen Anderer die wahrscheinlich noch kommen werden: 
Ein guter Kopfhoerer + Mikrofon + evtl. Soundkarte (falls nicht vorhanden) ist ungleich besser als ein MMX300 oder Astro oder sonst was.
Die Klassiker die empfohlen werden: AKG 701, Beyerdynamic DT 770 / DT880 / DT990, Sennheiser HD598, Shure SRH 840, und/oder viele Andere.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen: Zeit nehmen, HI-FI Laden in deiner Naehe aufsuchen und Probehoeren. Geschmack ist unterschiedlich und die Dinger klingen auch teilweise sehr unterschiedlich.

Dazu ein Mikrofon wie ein Zalman oder eleganter und besser ein Antlion Modmic (Achtung: nur auf deren Seite bestellbar, lange Lieferzeit, lohnt aber!)

Falls du nicht schon eine Soundkarte hast, sollte noch etwas Geld ueber sein fuer eine Asus Xonar DX/DG was weis ich.
Vielleicht findest du ja total Gefallen daran und es wird eine Xonar Essence, nur wuerde die deine aktuelle Preisvorstellung etwas sprengen


----------



## Azzryal (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich werde mir die morgen ausgeschlafen mal alle ansehen.
Das Problem mit dem HI-FI Laden ist, dass ich mitten auf dem Land wohne. Der einzige Laden, der näher als 20km bei mir ist ist ein Saturn, der nicht wirklich viele Kopfhörer führt.
Daher würde es sich denke ich mehr lohnen die Sachen zu bestellen und zu testen, jedoch muss ich mir dann auch relativ sicher sein


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch vom Raum Paderborn nach Dortmund gefahren fuer Beratung vom Fachmann und Probehoeren.
Ich hab den Ausflug, wobei dieser teurer geworden ist, als vorgenommen, bisher kein Stueck bereut


----------



## Azzryal (30. Dezember 2012)

Okay, Ruhrgebiet könnte ich mit was anderem verbinden, dann würde das passen.
Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Laden empfehlen?


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2012)

Dortmund Madooma.

Termin ausmachen, wir hatten unsere Musik die wir so hoeren auf Stick mitgenommen. 
Am Besten in hoher Qualitaet.
Zeit mitnehmen.
Nicht vom Aussehen der Kopfhoerer beeinflussen lassen. 
Die Dinger muessen gut klingen, nicht huebsch aussehen.
Die einzigen Kriterien von uns waren: kein Spiralkabel, einseite Kabelfuehrung.
Meine Frau ist bei dem Kopfhoerer geblieben, den sie als erstes bekommen hatte.
Ich wurde von einem etwas teureren ueberzeugt, naja der Klang und Tragekomfort hat mich ueberzeugt.
Vielleicht etwas mehr Geld mitnehmen


----------



## Azzryal (30. Dezember 2012)

Super danke.
Aber ich die hauptsächlich fürs zocken brauche, glaubst du wäre es möglich einen Laptop mitzunehmen und mal ne Runde zu zocken? 
Ich ruf da Montag direkt mal an...

Ich spiel grad mit dem Gedanken ein Großmembranmikrofon zu kaufen. 
Weisst du ob die was taugen beim spielen?
Wäre einfach dazu da dass ich auch mal sprechen kann ohne den Kopfhörer auf dem Kopf haben zu müssen


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2012)

Die haben da halt eine vernuenftige Anlage stehen, wo man gleichzeitig 2 Kopfhoerer anschliessen kann, fuer einen direkten Vergleich.

Ich glaub nicht das die ein Drama daraus machen wuerden, wenn du auch mit nem Laptop ankommst, aber das verfaelscht Einiges denke ich.
Ein guter Kopfhoerer sollte auch anstaendig befeuert werden, um sein Potential entfalten zu koennen.
Ich habe einen Beyerdynamic T70 mit einer Asus Xonar Essence STX und der ist sowohl bei Musik als auch in Spielen top.
Ortung in Shootern ist ok, und Klang ist sowieso gut.
Das einzige was ich nicht mache ist Filme am Rechner schauen.

Die bei Madooma haben auch Mikrofone, vielleicht bekommst du da auch eine vernuenftige Beratung.

Ich habe ein Modmic montiert und das Ergebniss ist halt wie ein Headset nur ungleich besser.
Einzig fuer das Kabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.
Uebergangsmaessig habe ich die 2 Kabel mit kleinen Kabelbinder zusammengebunden.
Wahrscheinlich werd ich da einen Sleeve von MDPC drueberpacken.

Keine Ahnung ob die Montag arbeiten


----------



## Azzryal (30. Dezember 2012)

ich benötige sie nur so gut wie nur fürs zocken also müssen sie klar einen guten sound haben,
aber die ortung muss auch hervorragend sein  
ich ruf da einfach solange an bis ich jemanden erreiche, und frage die mal was sie davon halten


----------



## LordJonny (25. Februar 2014)

Für welchen KH bzw. welches HS hast du dich entschieden? Und ist das Modell empfehlenswert?

LG


----------



## Darkseth (25. Februar 2014)

Der user war das letzte mal vor über nem halben Jahr online  Du wirst vermutlich keine Antwort bekommen...

Ich empfehle dir, nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen für ne Kaufberatung ^^


----------

